# Dirty Nose



## Canadian Charlie (Dec 13, 2010)

Whenever my cat Mr. Fabulous eats wet food he seems to get his nose all dirty from the cat food, it gets stuck to his nose and all around it and when I go to remove it from his face it takes alot of effort. Now my female cat POPEYA has a clean nose.

Will Mr. Fabulous ever learn to clean his face after he eats? He's almost 6 months old now.:catmilk:catmilk:catmilk:catmilk:catmilk:catmilk:catmilk:catmilk:catmilk:catmilk:catmilk:catmilk:catmilk:catmilk:catmilk:catmilk:catmilk:catmilk


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

Hmmm, six months and not grooming his own face? Maybe not. Most cats after they eat, lick the inside of their front legs and then wipe it over the mouth and nose to remove any food. Momcats clean off any milk residue on their kittie's faces. Sometimes tho, you get a lazy cat who still expects momcat to clean his face, especially if there is a cat friend in the house who grooms him and licks his face for him. It's not something you can teach a cat to do, it's instinct to clean the fur so that other "predators" aren't attracted. So you may have a lazy boy there who wants you to do the job, and it seems POPEYA isn't interested. Keep a washcloth just for him, and wipe his face with a damp washcloth after each meal. Sorry, probably not what you wanted to hear.


----------

